
Visdom: A tool to create and organize live visualizations for Torch and Numpy - jimarcey
https://github.com/facebookresearch/visdom
======
jabreezus
We're excited to announce Visdom, a new tool for interactive data
visualization in Torch, PyTorch, and NumPy. We've been using Visdom internally
for quite some time now, and I have found it to be extremely helpful in doing
research.

~~~
roadhome
Nice work! Does it support a dynamic graph of PyTorch?

~~~
apaszke
It supports numpy, and conversion from PyTorch tensors to numpy arrays is a
matter of calling the numpy() method.

